# Another pantiless hollywood skank upskirt shot...



## 007

This time it's the little party girl, super skank, Miley Cyrus. I guess all that booze and dope she's been doing since she was 14 is helping her to make real good decisions, like don't wear any underwear with a short skirt so that when she gets out of the back seat of a car and some paparrazi shoves a camera lens up her crotch, she can make sure everyone can admire her shave job... SKANK!

I won't even post a link to the pictures. I'll just give you a hint. There's a website for a morning radio show called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They have the pics posted on there.


----------



## Mr. H.

Miley meets "Leave It To Beaver".


----------



## Warrior102

Nice twat


----------



## 007

Warrior102 said:


> Nice twat



I guess she just wasn't going to be happy with the likes of Britney Spears and Paris Hilton with pictures of their hard wood floors all over the internet and not her.

Her daddy must be so proud.

But hold on to your horses, I'm sure her sex video is soon to follow.

Skank.


----------



## Big Black Dog

It's not a real hardwood floor.  It's beaver board.


----------



## 007

Big Black Dog said:


> It's not a real hardwood floor.  It's beaver board.



You sly old dog...


----------



## Conservative

this thread is useless without a link.


----------



## High_Gravity

Miley Cyrus really did that? how about doing something different, be original and do a butt shot or something?


----------



## 007

Conservative said:


> this thread is useless without a link.



Sheeeeeezuz Christ Conservative... other's have been able to google the website I mentioned and see the pics. 

WTF is your problem?

google robarnieanddawn, and it's the first link that pops up. Click on "celebrities uncovered." 

There, ya happy I did the work for you?


----------



## Peach

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is useless without a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeezuz Christ Conservative... other's have been able to google the website I mentioned and see the pics.
> 
> WTF is your problem?
> 
> google robarnieanddawn, and it's the first link that pops up. Click on "celebrities uncovered."
> 
> There, ya happy I did the work for you?
Click to expand...


Why go to such sites in the first place?


----------



## 007

Peach said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is useless without a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeezuz Christ Conservative... other's have been able to google the website I mentioned and see the pics.
> 
> WTF is your problem?
> 
> google robarnieanddawn, and it's the first link that pops up. Click on "celebrities uncovered."
> 
> There, ya happy I did the work for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why go to such sites in the first place?
Click to expand...


I used to live in Reno, and I listened to RA&D every morning when I worked at Reno HD. I still listen to them sometimes streaming off the web.

That's why.


----------



## Peach

Pale Rider said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeezuz Christ Conservative... other's have been able to google the website I mentioned and see the pics.
> 
> WTF is your problem?
> 
> google robarnieanddawn, and it's the first link that pops up. Click on "celebrities uncovered."
> 
> There, ya happy I did the work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why go to such sites in the first place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to live in Reno, and I listened to RA&D every morning when I worked at Reno HD. I still listen to them sometimes streaming off the web.
> 
> That's why.
Click to expand...


Oh, you listen & see women without underwear......................


----------



## saveliberty

Looks photoshopped to me, but whatever.


----------



## saveliberty

Peach said:


> Oh, you listen & see women without underwear......................



You mean you can't hear the difference?


----------



## Ariux

After the side-o-boob got old, I guess she wanted to up the ante.  Her dad must be so ashamed.


----------



## Peach

saveliberty said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you listen & see women without underwear......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you can't hear the difference?
Click to expand...


No, but those searching for celebrities' genitals might.


----------



## High_Gravity

Peach said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you listen & see women without underwear......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you can't hear the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but those searching for celebrities' genitals might.
Click to expand...


Searching? these celebs go out of their way to show us their goods.


----------



## Conservative

Pale Rider said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is useless without a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheeeeeezuz Christ Conservative... other's have been able to google the website I mentioned and see the pics.
> 
> WTF is your problem?
> 
> google robarnieanddawn, and it's the first link that pops up. Click on "celebrities uncovered."
> 
> There, ya happy I did the work for you?
Click to expand...


I did about 2 minutes after I made that post 

I'm good with the pic.


----------



## skipper

Ariux said:


> After the side-o-boob got old, I guess she wanted to up the ante.  Her dad must be so ashamed.



Go back to your racist hate threads. Don't try to blend in the general population.


----------



## Ariux

skipper said:


> Go back to your racist hate threads. Don't try to blend in the general population.



Someone needs to tell the girl that she's getting skanky like an African ho.


----------



## 007

Peach said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why go to such sites in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to live in Reno, and I listened to RA&D every morning when I worked at Reno HD. I still listen to them sometimes streaming off the web.
> 
> That's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you listen & see women without underwear......................
Click to expand...


Well I guess I could pick that comment apart, but you've made yourself look dumb enough already.


----------



## Paulie

Pale Rider said:


> But hold on to your horses, I'm sure her sex video is soon to follow.



Hopefully she's got more skill than every other celeb who just pretty much lays there and lets some dude semi-fuck them.

Here's to hoping for a juicy one! 

Right High Gravity?  RIGHT??


----------



## High_Gravity

Paulie said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hold on to your horses, I'm sure her sex video is soon to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she's got more skill than every other celeb who just pretty much lays there and lets some dude semi-fuck them.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a juicy one!
> 
> Right High Gravity?  RIGHT??
Click to expand...


HAHA of course, I saw the Kim Kardashian video a while back, the girl actually gives a decent bj.


----------



## Zoom-boing

What a pussy.


----------



## Paulie

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hold on to your horses, I'm sure her sex video is soon to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she's got more skill than every other celeb who just pretty much lays there and lets some dude semi-fuck them.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a juicy one!
> 
> Right High Gravity?  RIGHT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHA of course, I saw the Kim Kardashian video a while back, the girl actually gives a decent bj.
Click to expand...


But she fucks like she's paralyzed.  Doesn't surprise me though she doesn't seem to have that attitude about her anyway.


----------



## 007

Paulie said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hold on to your horses, I'm sure her sex video is soon to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she's got more skill than every other celeb who just pretty much lays there and lets some dude semi-fuck them.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a juicy one!
> 
> Right High Gravity?  RIGHT??
Click to expand...

Well, it appears the little skank is 19 years old, and she's been practicing for her skank sex tape since she was 16. It ought to be good...


----------



## 007

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she's got more skill than every other celeb who just pretty much lays there and lets some dude semi-fuck them.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a juicy one!
> 
> Right High Gravity?  RIGHT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA of course, I saw the Kim Kardashian video a while back, the girl actually gives a decent bj.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she fucks like she's paralyzed.  Doesn't surprise me though she doesn't seem to have that attitude about her anyway.
Click to expand...

Look at her big, "baby got back" fat ass. You know the girl doesn't get any sort of exercise. She's a worthless blob of laziness.


----------



## Paulie

Pale Rider said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA of course, I saw the Kim Kardashian video a while back, the girl actually gives a decent bj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But she fucks like she's paralyzed.  Doesn't surprise me though she doesn't seem to have that attitude about her anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at her big, "baby got back" fat ass. You know the girl doesn't get any sort of exercise. She's a worthless blob of laziness.
Click to expand...


Actually her ass is the only thing worth a damn on her.  But I like back like that.


----------



## g5000

I've only known one woman who walked around without underwear when she wore dresses, and I have known a lot of women (in the biblical sense).  The woman in question was smoking hot, way hotter than any celeb, and had a sex drive that was way up there.  She would never be mistaken for "normal", even when compared to the many loose women I have been around.  I am not judging, because I was a male version of a bimbo and quite the boozer myself for quite a while.

While that is anecdotal, it seems to me the rather large number of women celebrities who have been photographed without underwear suggests they are deliberately seeking to be caught.  It is not an accident. Normal women just don't go around town like that.  

If a person has millions of dollars, why do they feel the need for MY libido's engrossment?  Publicly destroying the last vestige of your personal dignity for some cheap and momentary attention can't be undone.

I can't help but believe the pressure to be sexually attractive for female celebrities must be incredibly intense, and so they probably have their self-esteem all tied up with the 1 to 10 hotness scale.  Aging must be a particularly gruesome and humiliating ordeal for these women if there is nothing behind the pretty face.

It is unfortunate a girl as young as Miley Cyrus already suffers from this malady.  Especially since she is a role model for very young children.


----------



## 007

Paulie said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> But she fucks like she's paralyzed.  Doesn't surprise me though she doesn't seem to have that attitude about her anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at her big, "baby got back" fat ass. You know the girl doesn't get any sort of exercise. She's a worthless blob of laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually her ass is the only thing worth a damn on her.  But I like back like that.
Click to expand...


Well that's cool Paulie, then we'd never have to fight over women. I wouldn't touch a fat, sloppy ass with a ten foot pole. I much prefer the tight, small, round athletic types.


----------



## Liability

Pale Rider said:


> This time it's the little party girl, super skank, Miley Cyrus. I guess all that booze and dope she's been doing since she was 14 is helping her to make real good decisions, like don't wear any underwear with a short skirt so that when she gets out of the back seat of a car and some paparrazi shoves a camera lens up her crotch, she can make sure everyone can admire her shave job... SKANK!
> 
> I won't even post a link to the pictures. I'll just give you a hint. There's a website for a morning radio show called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They have the pics posted on there.



You MADE me look.  Sure enough, a little naked vagina is exposed under her tiny black miniskirt dress.

I am not a huge fan of hers, even though I think she could turn out to be a good kid.

But how difficult is it to remember the panties?


----------



## Liability

and if you happen to be wearing a thigh high miniskirt, wtf is up with going out on a bicycle, anyway?






NOTE:  this is one of the "safe" images.  No porn involved, in THIS photo.


----------



## 007

Liability said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time it's the little party girl, super skank, Miley Cyrus. I guess all that booze and dope she's been doing since she was 14 is helping her to make real good decisions, like don't wear any underwear with a short skirt so that when she gets out of the back seat of a car and some paparrazi shoves a camera lens up her crotch, she can make sure everyone can admire her shave job... SKANK!
> 
> I won't even post a link to the pictures. I'll just give you a hint. There's a website for a morning radio show called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They have the pics posted on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You MADE me look.  Sure enough, a little naked vagina is exposed under her tiny black miniskirt dress.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of hers, even though I think she could turn out to be a good kid.
> 
> But how difficult is it to remember the panties?
Click to expand...


I think I have to agree with g5000. I think these celeb women do it on purpose. She wanted a picture of her snatch all over the internet, otherwise she'd have dressed properly.

I have no clue as to her motivation. I guess being rich and famous isn't enough. Maybe they get some sort of cheap thrill from it. Whatever the reason, I think it's disturbed and horribly trashy.


----------



## Ariux

Just so you'll know, there's more pictures of Miley's twat than just the black dress.

I feel bad for her boyfriend.  Not only does Miley share her twat with the world, not just with him, but it's tres petite.


----------



## Liability

Fact of fiction?

YOU decide.

Once upon a time, Miley actually WORE panties!


----------



## JohnA

I clicked on the site its unobtainable right now ..

 does.nt matter anyway im not a fan of bald snatches i like some grass on the playing field 
 most european and asian  women leave the   bush intact


----------



## High_Gravity

Bah I'm not buying her act, I wish one of these celebs would slut it up and really mean it, convince me god damn it.


----------



## Conservative

I volunteer to do a sex tape with Miley, now that she's legal and all. Someone please let her know. Thanks!


----------



## strollingbones

what a bunch of dirty old men


----------



## saveliberty

strollingbones said:


> what a bunch of dirty old men



...would have thought that made you happy?


----------



## uscitizen

Miley is a fine Christian girl now...


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> I volunteer to do a sex tape with Miley, now that she's legal and all. Someone please let her know. Thanks!



She already signed on to do one with Allen Iverson.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> Bah I'm not buying her act, I wish one of these celebs would slut it up and really mean it, convince me god damn it.



I would love to have seen her spread it and show it the way its supposed to be viewed.  

Do you know the show that is like the View but not the view?  Has 2 black girls, Sharon Osborne, the daughter from Rosanne and the Asian woman are all hosts?  The asian woman said no one will ever accidentally see her China Vagina.


----------



## Colin

Ariux said:


> Just so you'll know, there's more pictures of Miley's twat than just the black dress.
> 
> I feel bad for her boyfriend.  Not only does Miley share her twat with the world, not just with him, but it's tres petite.



Whereas, as twats go, you are tres grande.


----------



## Trajan

saveliberty said:


> Looks photoshopped to me, but whatever.



agreed.


----------



## jamesalbert

Hello Friends
Nice picture and information sharing


----------



## uscitizen

Pale Rider said:


> This time it's the little party girl, super skank, Miley Cyrus. I guess all that booze and dope she's been doing since she was 14 is helping her to make real good decisions, like don't wear any underwear with a short skirt so that when she gets out of the back seat of a car and some paparrazi shoves a camera lens up her crotch, she can make sure everyone can admire her shave job... SKANK!
> 
> I won't even post a link to the pictures. I'll just give you a hint. There's a website for a morning radio show called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They have the pics posted on there.



Miley thanks you for helping with her publicity boost.


----------



## 007

uscitizen said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time it's the little party girl, super skank, Miley Cyrus. I guess all that booze and dope she's been doing since she was 14 is helping her to make real good decisions, like don't wear any underwear with a short skirt so that when she gets out of the back seat of a car and some paparrazi shoves a camera lens up her crotch, she can make sure everyone can admire her shave job... SKANK!
> 
> I won't even post a link to the pictures. I'll just give you a hint. There's a website for a morning radio show called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They have the pics posted on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miley thanks you for helping with her publicity boost.
Click to expand...


I'm sure "exposure" was her intent. Little to my knowledge that isn't the first time little Miley has flashed her coochie in public. Seems keeping up with the Hiltons and Spears is now a goal of hers. I just hope other little young girls don't idolize such slutty, low rent, skanky behavior.


----------



## High_Gravity

Pale Rider said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This time it's the little party girl, super skank, Miley Cyrus. I guess all that booze and dope she's been doing since she was 14 is helping her to make real good decisions, like don't wear any underwear with a short skirt so that when she gets out of the back seat of a car and some paparrazi shoves a camera lens up her crotch, she can make sure everyone can admire her shave job... SKANK!
> 
> I won't even post a link to the pictures. I'll just give you a hint. There's a website for a morning radio show called Rob, Arnie and Dawn. They have the pics posted on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miley thanks you for helping with her publicity boost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure "exposure" was her intent. Little to my knowledge that isn't the first time little Miley has flashed her coochie in public. Seems keeping up with the Hiltons and Spears is now a goal of hers. I just hope other little young girls don't idolize such slutty, low rent, skanky behavior.
Click to expand...


Well you know she has people around her encouraging her to do stuff like this, same as Paris Hilton and Britney Spears do, I'm not buying this fake slutty behavior.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah I'm not buying her act, I wish one of these celebs would slut it up and really mean it, convince me god damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would love to have seen her spread it and show it the way its supposed to be viewed. *
> 
> Do you know the show that is like the View but not the view?  Has 2 black girls, Sharon Osborne, the daughter from Rosanne and the Asian woman are all hosts?  The asian woman said no one will ever accidentally see her China Vagina.
Click to expand...


Thats what I'm sayin if your gonna show it, show it, do a spread for Hustler or Swank or something, all this peeka a boo attention whoring fake slut stuff is getting old.


----------



## saveliberty

Would you guys make up your minds whether Miley is wrong for what you say is a true pic or you want her to be more of a slut?  Seems to be a conflict there.


----------



## High_Gravity

saveliberty said:


> Would you guys make up your minds whether Miley is wrong for what you say is a true pic or you want her to be more of a slut?  Seems to be a conflict there.



I don't think shes wrong for doing it, I'm just not buying the fake slut act.


----------



## Liability

High_Gravity said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miley thanks you for helping with her publicity boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure "exposure" was her intent. Little to my knowledge that isn't the first time little Miley has flashed her coochie in public. Seems keeping up with the Hiltons and Spears is now a goal of hers. I just hope other little young girls don't idolize such slutty, low rent, skanky behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you know she has people around her encouraging her to do stuff like this, same as Paris Hilton and Britney Spears do, I'm not buying this fake slutty behavior.
Click to expand...


Little Hermione Granger (the actress named Emma Watson) once got victimized when  some skeezoid paparazzi snapped a photograph of her inside a limo.  The "upskirt" shot revealed that Miss Watson was wearing underclothing.

Apparently, it is still an option.


----------



## 007

Liability said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure "exposure" was her intent. Little to my knowledge that isn't the first time little Miley has flashed her coochie in public. Seems keeping up with the Hiltons and Spears is now a goal of hers. I just hope other little young girls don't idolize such slutty, low rent, skanky behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know she has people around her encouraging her to do stuff like this, same as Paris Hilton and Britney Spears do, I'm not buying this fake slutty behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little Hermione Granger (the actress named Emma Watson) once got victimized when  some skeezoid paparazzi snapped a photograph of her inside a limo.  The "upskirt" shot revealed that Miss Watson was wearing underclothing.
> 
> Apparently, it is still an option.
Click to expand...

Ah yes, but there is a nipple shot of her in the back seat of a car. Apparently she has the sense to wear panties but a bra is still taboo. 

I think this is just the culture of celebrities. They're trashy.


----------



## Liability

Pale Rider said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you know she has people around her encouraging her to do stuff like this, same as Paris Hilton and Britney Spears do, I'm not buying this fake slutty behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Hermione Granger (the actress named Emma Watson) once got victimized when  some skeezoid paparazzi snapped a photograph of her inside a limo.  The "upskirt" shot revealed that Miss Watson was wearing underclothing.
> 
> Apparently, it is still an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes, but there is a nipple shot of her in the back seat of a car. Apparently she has the sense to wear panties but a bra is still taboo.
> 
> I think this is just the culture of celebrities. They're trashy.
Click to expand...


Lots of women wear backless gowns and that makes the wearing of bras a bit of a problem.  So not wearing a bra is NOT a hallmark of trashy or slutty.


----------



## sealybobo

saveliberty said:


> Would you guys make up your minds whether Miley is wrong for what you say is a true pic or you want her to be more of a slut?  Seems to be a conflict there.



We secretly want her to be more of a slut.  Just like Britney.

You know who is going to be hot?  That Selena Gomez.  I hope when she turns 18, someone takes a picture of her vajayjay.  

I imagine seeing her vajayjay would be like when they opened that briefcase in Pulp Fiction and there was a bright light.


----------



## sealybobo

High_Gravity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah I'm not buying her act, I wish one of these celebs would slut it up and really mean it, convince me god damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would love to have seen her spread it and show it the way its supposed to be viewed. *
> 
> Do you know the show that is like the View but not the view?  Has 2 black girls, Sharon Osborne, the daughter from Rosanne and the Asian woman are all hosts?  The asian woman said no one will ever accidentally see her China Vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm sayin if your gonna show it, show it, do a spread for Hustler or Swank or something, all this peeka a boo attention whoring fake slut stuff is getting old.
Click to expand...


Do you think she did it on purpose?  She has been out of the spotlight for a little bit.  Maybe she did it to get back in the spotlight.  Maybe she's working with the paparotzi?  If anyone thinks that is impossible, just remember Kim Kardashian got married just for the publicity.  

And Miley was mean for teasing us.  Now we must see her in Hustler.  Billy Rae must be so proud.


----------



## High_Gravity

sealybobo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would love to have seen her spread it and show it the way its supposed to be viewed. *
> 
> Do you know the show that is like the View but not the view?  Has 2 black girls, Sharon Osborne, the daughter from Rosanne and the Asian woman are all hosts?  The asian woman said no one will ever accidentally see her China Vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I'm sayin if your gonna show it, show it, do a spread for Hustler or Swank or something, all this peeka a boo attention whoring fake slut stuff is getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think she did it on purpose?  She has been out of the spotlight for a little bit.  Maybe she did it to get back in the spotlight.  Maybe she's working with the paparotzi?  If anyone thinks that is impossible, just remember Kim Kardashian got married just for the publicity.
> 
> And Miley was mean for teasing us.  Now we must see her in Hustler.  Billy Rae must be so proud.
Click to expand...


Not sure if he she did it on purpose but it seems awfully convenient she had the same crotch shot that Paris and Britney did, how about something new like an ass shot? or a spread for Hustler? dare to be different.


----------



## 007

Liability said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Little Hermione Granger (the actress named Emma Watson) once got victimized when  some skeezoid paparazzi snapped a photograph of her inside a limo.  The "upskirt" shot revealed that Miss Watson was wearing underclothing.
> 
> Apparently, it is still an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, but there is a nipple shot of her in the back seat of a car. Apparently she has the sense to wear panties but a bra is still taboo.
> 
> I think this is just the culture of celebrities. They're trashy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of women wear backless gowns and that makes the wearing of bras a bit of a problem.  So not wearing a bra is NOT a hallmark of trashy or slutty.
Click to expand...

I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...

Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning

This trashy behavior just seems to be all to common for these little super star trollops. No wonder so many young women in this day and age run around looking like young whores. These are their role models.


----------



## Conservative

Pale Rider said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, but there is a nipple shot of her in the back seat of a car. Apparently she has the sense to wear panties but a bra is still taboo.
> 
> I think this is just the culture of celebrities. They're trashy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of women wear backless gowns and that makes the wearing of bras a bit of a problem.  So not wearing a bra is NOT a hallmark of trashy or slutty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...
> 
> Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning
Click to expand...


A... in Emmas defense, if you zoom in you can see the double sided tape she tried to use to prevent the slip.

B... Tara Reid dropped an entire boob out for the press on the red carpet, and was totally oblivious. Slut.


----------



## High_Gravity

Conservative said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of women wear backless gowns and that makes the wearing of bras a bit of a problem.  So not wearing a bra is NOT a hallmark of trashy or slutty.
> 
> 
> 
> I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...
> 
> Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A... in Emmas defense, if you zoom in you can see the double sided tape she tried to use to prevent the slip.
> 
> B... Tara Reid dropped an entire boob out for the press on the red carpet, and was totally oblivious. Slut.
Click to expand...


Tara Reid is finished, she posed for Playboy too, she is going to have to show tits and ass to get noticed, people hardly know who she is anymore.


----------



## Liability

Pale Rider said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, but there is a nipple shot of her in the back seat of a car. Apparently she has the sense to wear panties but a bra is still taboo.
> 
> I think this is just the culture of celebrities. They're trashy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of women wear backless gowns and that makes the wearing of bras a bit of a problem.  So not wearing a bra is NOT a hallmark of trashy or slutty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...
> 
> Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning
> 
> This trashy behavior just seems to be all to common for these little super star trollops. No wonder so many young women in this day and age run around looking like young whores. These are their role models.
Click to expand...


I am not persuaded that baring the breast is the same as baring the genitals for public view.

Baring (especially without intent) a breast or two is just "oops."  No big thing.  And she has cute breasts, too.  If she was on any public beach in NY State, she could walk around topless.  Legally.  Bare breasts =/= trashy, imho.

But baring the uncovered vulva for the public's titillation is on the trashy side.


----------



## Douger

Awwwwww Miley with a double smiley.


----------



## Douger

Maybe she should do the Harlem Globetrotters so she can be like a Karashitin when she grows up.


----------



## saveliberty

High_Gravity said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...
> 
> Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A... in Emmas defense, if you zoom in you can see the double sided tape she tried to use to prevent the slip.
> 
> B... Tara Reid dropped an entire boob out for the press on the red carpet, and was totally oblivious. Slut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tara Reid is finished, she posed for Playboy too, she is going to have to show tits and ass to get noticed, people hardly know who she is anymore.
Click to expand...


Could be the plastic surgery talking...


----------



## 007

Liability said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of women wear backless gowns and that makes the wearing of bras a bit of a problem.  So not wearing a bra is NOT a hallmark of trashy or slutty.
> 
> 
> 
> I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...
> 
> Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning
> 
> This trashy behavior just seems to be all to common for these little super star trollops. No wonder so many young women in this day and age run around looking like young whores. These are their role models.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not persuaded that baring the breast is the same as baring the genitals for public view.
> 
> Baring (especially without intent) a breast or two is just "oops."  No big thing.  And she has cute breasts, too.  If she was on any public beach in NY State, she could walk around topless.  Legally.  Bare breasts =/= trashy, imho.
> 
> But baring the uncovered vulva for the public's titillation is on the trashy side.
Click to expand...

I'm going to just say, that I like Emma. I like all the Harry Potter movies and I liked her character, so I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt. But if continued exposure becomes a pattern, I'll retract that. She's a very attractive young woman and I'd like to think of her as being better than that.

I won't say the same for Cyrus. That little skank has been pulling skank stunts for years. She is officially a SKANK.


----------



## Liability

Pale Rider said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think knowing you're wearing a dress that obviously hangs wide open and not wearing a bra IS slutty and/or trashy. You can't tell me she's oblivious to her tits being exposed...
> 
> Emma Watson double nip slip « Regretful Morning
> 
> This trashy behavior just seems to be all to common for these little super star trollops. No wonder so many young women in this day and age run around looking like young whores. These are their role models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not persuaded that baring the breast is the same as baring the genitals for public view.
> 
> Baring (especially without intent) a breast or two is just "oops."  No big thing.  And she has cute breasts, too.  If she was on any public beach in NY State, she could walk around topless.  Legally.  Bare breasts =/= trashy, imho.
> 
> But baring the uncovered vulva for the public's titillation is on the trashy side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to just say, that I like Emma. I like all the Harry Potter movies and I liked her character, so I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt. But if continued exposure becomes a pattern, I'll retract that. She's a very attractive young woman and I'd like to think of her as being better than that.
> 
> I won't say the same for Cyrus. That little skank has been pulling skank stunts for years. She is officially a SKANK.
Click to expand...


I am in full agreement as to young Miss Watson.  I am willing to continue to give Miley the benefit of the doubt a little longer.  I mean, her dad wore a mullet.

(Where's mal?)


----------



## 007

Liability said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not persuaded that baring the breast is the same as baring the genitals for public view.
> 
> Baring (especially without intent) a breast or two is just "oops."  No big thing.  And she has cute breasts, too.  If she was on any public beach in NY State, she could walk around topless.  Legally.  Bare breasts =/= trashy, imho.
> 
> But baring the uncovered vulva for the public's titillation is on the trashy side.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to just say, that I like Emma. I like all the Harry Potter movies and I liked her character, so I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt. But if continued exposure becomes a pattern, I'll retract that. She's a very attractive young woman and I'd like to think of her as being better than that.
> 
> I won't say the same for Cyrus. That little skank has been pulling skank stunts for years. She is officially a SKANK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am in full agreement as to young Miss Watson.  I am willing to continue to give Miley the benefit of the doubt a little longer.  I mean, her dad wore a mullet.
> 
> (Where's mal?)
Click to expand...


My God yes... the MULLET... that was a sight for sore eyes. He looked like JOE DIRT.

I used to listen to Miley's dad way back in the day. I still think this song is kind of cool...


... didn't think he'd raise such a skanky daughter though.


----------



## High_Gravity

Here are some real skanks and sluts fellas.

Exhibit A, Kim Kardashian.







Claims her rise to fame with a sex tape with R&B singer Ray J and also posed nude multiple times for Playboy and other magazines, total slut.






Also has a tape of herself out there blowing some guy I watched it myself, performance was ah ok I guess, and I believe she showed her vag and other crap to the public.






Kendra Wilkinson started out as a Playboy Bunny than married a football player Hank and got her own reality show, she also has several sex tapes out one with her and multiple men and one with her and a woman, she is a real slut.


----------



## Liability

By the way, non-erect nipple notwithstanding, is Miss Watson's right breast (the one not showing he double sided tape all over it) cuter than her left breast?

I think so.

Should we start a poll?


----------



## B. Kidd

Thread sucks without a working link.


----------



## Liability

B. Kidd said:


> Thread sucks without a working link.



The link given to that arnie site (see post #9) does work.

Somewhat sadly, it will permit you to see Miley's rather uninspiring genital region.


----------

